# [How-To] AC Accelero S1 Rev.2 auf 4850/4870/ jetzt auch mit der 4890



## Gohrbi (6. Februar 2009)

*[How-To] AC Accelero S1 Rev.2 auf 4850/4870/4890 und der 5850*

Hin und wieder befaßt sich ein Post mit dem Problem "Der GPU Lüfter ist zu laut, was kann ich tun?" Ich habe mal den Umbau von meiner GPU aufgeschrieben und mit Bildern dokumentiert. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem Einen oder Anderen.

*Umbau auf alternativen Kühler/Lüfter*

Dieser Post zeigt, wie man die Club3D 4870 OC 512MB mit leiseren Lüftern bestücken oder auf S1Rev2 mit Noiselüftern umrüsten kann.

Dieser Umbau kann auf allen Club3D 4870 512MB oder 1024MB durchgeführt werden, da sie den gleichen Kühlkörper haben. Möglich auch z.B.:

MSI R4850-T2D512 Dual Slot, Radeon HD 4850, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (V151-020R)
ASUS EAH4870 DK/HTDI/512MD5, Radeon HD 4870, 512MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 
Auch Karten die nach Demontage der Plastikabdeckung so aussehen wie meine Club3D, können so umgerüstet werden.

Der Umbau auf "Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2" ist bei allen 4850/4870 Karten möglich. (siehe http://www.pc-cooling.de/VGA-Chipset...+S1+Rev.2.html )


*EDIT:* Wichtig!! Die neuen Lüfter müssen! an eine externe Lüftersteuerung oder ans NT angeschlossen werden. (Ich habe 3 verschiedene Lüfter getestet, es geht nicht, selbst mit vollen 12V an der Karte laufen sie nicht)


(Komponenten habe ich selbst verbaut)
Als erstes möchte ich den Ablauf des Lüfterwechsels erläutern:

Material:
GPU, 2 Lüfter, Kabelbinder, Y-Adapter und Lüftersteuerung (wer nicht das Mainboard nutzen möchte)

Nach dem Entfernen der Abdeckhaube (4 Schrauben) muß man die 1 Schraube für den Lüfter lösen, das Kabel ausfädeln und den Lüfter entnehmen. (Bild 2)

Als nächstes die Lüfter (BN Noiseblocker Black Silent XE1R 92mm) nebeneinander legen und in der Mitte oben mit Kabelbinder straff verbinden. (Bild 3) Die Anschlußkabel mit dem Y - Adapter verbinden und die Kabel mit Bindedraht ordnen.

Danach muss nur noch mit Kabelbindern das Lüfterpaket an dem Kühler befestigt werden. (Bild 4+5)
Bild 6 zeigt das Ergebnis. Als Anschluss empfehle ich eine Lüftersteuerung oder über das Mainboard. 
____________________________________________________________________________________________ 
*ACHTUNG bei der folgenden Variante droht Garantieverlust, weil der Kühler komplett entfernt wird!!*
____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Umbau auf S1 Rev2*

Material: Beispiel (es gehen hier auch 100mm Lüfter)
http://www.pc-cooling.de/VGA-Chipset...+S1+Rev.2.html
2x BN Noiseblocker Black Silent XE1R 92mm
1x Lüftersteuerung
1x Y – Adapter
Kabelbinder

Auf der GPU die 4 Schrauben vom Kühler lösen und das Kühler/Lüfter Paket vorsichtig entfernen. Am besten, der PC lief gerade und hat Betriebstemperatur. Da löst sich das ganze leichter. KEINE GEWALT anwenden bei dem Abbau!!! (Bild 7)

GPU säubern. Ich habe die original Kühler der VRam und der SpaWas draufgelassen. Bei einigen Modellen gibt es die sogenannte "rote Platte". Die auch drauf lassen. Die neueren Modelle verfügen jetzt über analoge SpaWas. Hier muß sicher gestellt sein, dass der Luftstrom den Kühler der SpaWas erreicht. Zusätzlich habe ich die kleinen Kühler des S1 auf den VRams verteilt. (Bild 9+10)

Den S1 (Bild 8) und die Lüfter (Bild 11) vorbereiten. Dazu wieder mit Kabelbinder die Lüfter in der Mitte verbinden. Kabel mit dem Y-Adapter verbinden und ordnen. An den Außenpunkten der Lüfter die Verbindung zum S1 herstellen. Klappt prima an den äußeren Pipes.(Bild 12)

Als nächstes die GPU mit der Wärmeleitpaste bestreichen und den S1/Lüfterkomplex vorsichtig anpassen. Die Schrauben leicht anziehen und dann noch einmal den genauen Sitz des Kühlers überprüfen. Zum Schluß kreuzweise den Kühler festziehen.

GPU einbauen und an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen. Uuuund dann, viel Spaß und „absolute“ Stille.

Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch an mich wenden. 
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken

*EDIT:* Die Temperaturen betragen im 2D Betrieb bei 150/200MHz (GPU Takt/Speichertakt) 30°C
3D Betrieb im Referenztakt (800/950MHz) 38°C.
Die Lüfter drehen mit ca 1000U/min, bei meinem PC nicht heraus zu hören. Durch die Gehäuselüfter habe ich ein leichtes rauschen.

Im 3D Betrieb (Shooter) nicht über 50°C. Die SpaWas max. 80°C. Das ganze bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl wie im 2D Betrieb.

Ich habe auch schon die passive Kühlung probiert und festgestellt, dass die Temps im 2D Betrieb ca. 20°C höher liegen.

*EDIT 04.08.09 Das Ganze auf der 4890 von Club3D*

Habe heute die Club3D 4890 Superclocked Edition auf den S1Rev2 umgebaut. ging genauso komplikationslos. Ebenso das OC/UC mit dem ATI Tray Tool.
Temps im 2D um die 35°C und 2 Stunden 3D (Farcry2) um 60°C.

Auch das OC bereitet keine Probleme. ImMo läuft sie mit 980/1050 MHz stabil (FARCRY2, mit AF 8x und max Details) 
UC imMo 500/200MHz bei ca 34°C.
Im Anhang noch ein paar Bilder. (Die letzten 2)
Beim S1 mußte ich die kleinen abgewinkelten Einden der Lamellen gerade biegen, denn der SpaWa Kühler ist höher als bei der 4870.
Aber dadurch liegen die Lamellen des S1 am Kühler der SpaWas an .......und vielleicht leitet es noch Wärme ab. 


*Mein Eindruck und Fazit:*
1. Um 10-15°C kühler, als das original Kühlsystem.
2. Lüfter sind nicht bis kaum wahrnehmbar. Je nach Modell. Es gibt ja schon sehr leise 92mm oder 100mm Lüfter.
3. Da manuelle Lüftersteuerung, nutze ich das ATI Tray Tool, um die Temps im Infobereich des Desktop darzustellen.

*EDIT 23.04.10 Der Umbau funzt auch bei der 5850*

Habe den S1Rev2 jetzt schon 5 Monate drauf und die gewohnten super Temps. 
Grundplatte vom Kühler/Lüfter getrennt, die Grundplatte montiert und den S1 draufgesetzt. 4 Lamellen mußten am DVI-Anschluß weggebogen werden. (siehe Bild)
*
Ergänzung vom07.09.2010

Edit zur 5850: Im Post  #18 sind die Schrauben für Grundplatte und Verkleidung gekennzeichnet.



*


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2009)

Chic. 

Habe das gleiche auch vor wenigen Tagen getan, meine Temps liegen allerdings bei ca. 3-4 Grad höher, wahrscheinlich aufgrund der mit 800 rpm langsam drehenden 80mm Lüfter - allerdings tausche ich sie womöglich gegen die Noiseblocker da, denn die Farbgebung von meinem PC ist auch schwarz/blau. 

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Was ist denn der höchste Core-Takt, den deine Graka unter FurMark mitmacht?

EDIT: Noch was: Was für eine Lüftersteuerung hast du denn?


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Oktober 2009)

Ja, die 92er scheinen etwas mehr zu pusten. Es passen so 100er auch drauf. Meine laufen immer 100% und nicht zu hören. 

Mit FurMark habe ich 990MHz getestet, aber der Sch**** VRam geht nicht über 1072. dann will er nicht mehr.

Lüftersteuerung habe ich auf Grund der leisen Lüfter keine mehr. Hatte erst die LüSt vom Gehäuse genommen.


----------



## david430 (17. Oktober 2009)

mich wunderts, wie du die kabelbinder an den accelero festbekommen hast. mir hat es immer an festmachmöglichkeiten gefehlt, als ich ihn noch hatte. war die eine seite der lüfter an der heatpipe, so hatte ich ein problem auf der anderen seite


----------



## david430 (17. Oktober 2009)

mich wunderts, wie du die kabelbinder an den accelero festbekommen hast. mir hat es immer an festmachmöglichkeiten gefehlt, als ich ihn noch hatte. war die eine seite der lüfter an der heatpipe, so hatte ich ein problem auf der anderen seite

Edit: achso, keine 120mm lüfter, jetzt ist mir alles klar


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Oktober 2009)

Bei den 92igern klappt das Befestigen an den Außenpipes ganz super.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Oktober 2009)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Mit FurMark habe ich 990MHz getestet, aber der Sch**** VRam geht nicht über 1072. dann will er nicht mehr.



990? 
Der Scheiß hier in meinem Rechner geht gerade mal bis 909 MHz.. 

Eigentlich muss ich ja irgendwas falsch machen.  Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, was, denn eig. stimmt alles, Temps sind im grünen Bereich usw...

Haste du irgendwelche Extra-Tricks angewendet, bzw. extra Kühler oder so drauf?


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe die von Club3D ist von Hause schon übertaktet mit 950/1050.

Ansonsten nur der S1. Wir reden aber schon von der 4890?


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Oktober 2009)

Jop, habe die PowerColor HD 4890, Standard: 850/975.
Zum kotzen..


----------



## Genghis99 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab eine Asus EAH4890 (Modifiziertes BIOS wg. Lüftersteuerung, 350/700 - 900/1000 Mhz) - eine der frühen Karten in Referenzausführung. Auch als Haarfön bezeichnet.
Zur Ruhigstellung habe ich jedoch nicht den S1 verwendet, sondern den TwinTurbo (Ist günstiger, da die Lüfter integriert sind).

Ich muss aber hier nochmal einen Hinweis (hab ich wohl aus der Paper PCGH) wiederholen, der bei den Referenzkarten wichtig ist : Um die Spannungsregler und den RAM ausreichend zu kühlen, sowie die Karte mechanisch zu stabilisieren - ist es Notwendig den Referenzkühler bis auf die Grundplatte (hoffentlich Kupfer, leider lackiert) zu demontieren und diese Grundplatte auf der Karte wieder zu montieren. Das gibt mit den meisten Kühlern keine Platzprobleme (S1, TwinTurbo oder auch Musashi) und löst elegant alle VRAM und Spannungsphasenprobleme.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Oktober 2009)

wenn mich nicht alles irrt kann man den Accelero auch auf die 5870 setzen, da die Borlöcher wieder identisch zur 48** Reihe sein sollen..meine Hand lege ich dafür aber nicht ins Feuer..


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2009)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Asus EAH4890 (Modifiziertes BIOS wg. Lüftersteuerung, 350/700 - 900/1000 Mhz) - eine der frühen Karten in Referenzausführung. Auch als Haarfön bezeichnet.
> Zur Ruhigstellung habe ich jedoch nicht den S1 verwendet, sondern den TwinTurbo (Ist günstiger, da die Lüfter integriert sind).
> 
> Ich muss aber hier nochmal einen Hinweis (hab ich wohl aus der Paper PCGH) wiederholen, der bei den Referenzkarten wichtig ist : Um die Spannungsregler und den RAM ausreichend zu kühlen, sowie die Karte mechanisch zu stabilisieren - ist es Notwendig den Referenzkühler bis auf die Grundplatte (hoffentlich Kupfer, leider lackiert) zu demontieren und diese Grundplatte auf der Karte wieder zu montieren. Das gibt mit den meisten Kühlern keine Platzprobleme (S1, TwinTurbo oder auch Musashi) und löst elegant alle VRAM und Spannungsphasenprobleme.



Problem bei mir: Die PowerColor 4890 ist nicht im Referenzdesign. -.-
Haben also selber so Spawa-Kühler draufgepackt, die aber höchstwahrscheinlich keine gute Leistung abliefern, wenn die Karte nichtmal über 900 MHz geht..


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Kupferplatten auf den VRams reichen vollkommen. Den SpaWa kühler hat Club3D ca. 5-8 mm höher gemacht. Das reicht vollkommen.
Auf die VRams kann man immer noch die kleinen Kühler des S1 kleben.
Hatte selbst mit den SpaWas der digitalen Version keine Probs.

Und ich bekomme meine oc GPU (950MHz) noch 40 MHz höher.
Die Temps sind nie im kritischen Bereich.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2009)

Woran kann es dann bei mir liegen, dass sie nicht höher als 900 will?
Kann es wirklich sein, dass ich so einen schlechten Chip erwischt habe?


----------



## Genghis99 (20. Oktober 2009)

Bei meiner ist bei 92x Mhz Schluss. Die Chip sind nicht schlecht - aber selektiert. Entweder von ATI oder vom Kartenhersteller. Nur Chips, die bis 1000 gehen, kommen auf die (teureren) OC Karten. Bzw. nur Referenzkarten die die Übertaktung zulassen werden als OC umgebaut.

Fazit : mehr als 900 Mhz sind mit den Referenz/Standard Karten nur in seltenen Fällen möglich. Die PCGH Red. erhalten natürlich "Engineer Samples".


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch ne 4890 von Powercolor verbaut 
und habe so einen Kühler von Zeroterm drauf der beim 
spielen einen höllen Krach macht habe diesen durch 
den Arctic-Cooling Accelero S1 Rev2 ersetzt und einfach mit Kabelbindern zwei 
120er Lüfter drauf gebaut. Jetzt ist Ruhe im Gehäuse.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2009)

Was für 120mm Lüfter hast du denn benutzt? Und passen die denn gut da drauf, oder steht einiges über?


----------



## Gohrbi (7. September 2010)

Zur 5850: Die gelben Schrauben sind von der Grundplatte, die roten vom  Kühler.     Diese müssen alle gelöst werden. Vorsichtig abnehmen, wenn  die Karte Betriebstemp hat, geht es leichter.
  Dann die Verkleidung und den Lüfter abschrauben.
    Deckel, Lüfter,Kühler : Diese Schrauben werden dann auch nicht mehr  gebraucht. Danach die Grundplatte wieder aufsetzen. Die Kühlpats bleiben  an der Platte kleben und können wieder verwendet weden.
  Dann nur noch den S1 o.Ä. montieren, fertig. Lüftersteuerung habe ich  vom Mainboard genutzt und auf 75% gestellt. Bei meinen NB 92mm nicht zu  hören. Temps 25-30°C im Idle und Last nicht über 60°C bei Spielen.


----------

